# Cañete Perù: Casa Equis, Casa M Y Casa B



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Acà les dejo las fotos e informaciòn de estas casas que han ganado varios premios de diseño en Lima y otros paises. 

*Se trata de las Casas Equis, M y B de los Arquitectos:*

Sandra Barclay Tìtulo de Arquitecta en la Escuela de Arquitectura de Parìs Belleville en 1993 y de la Universidad Ricardo Palma en el año de 1990

Jean Pierre Crousse Tìtulo de Arquitecto "Politècnico di Milano" Italia 1989 y de la Universidad Ricardo Palma en el año 1987.

*Premios y constancias por sus diseños*

PREMIO PADIS 
PADIS DE CRISTAL (1er premio de diseño y arquitectura) - Casa Equis 
Lima, Perú (2005)

RECORD HOUSES AWARD 
Excellence in design - Maison B, Maison M et Maison Equis
New York, Etats Unis d'Amérique (2004)

IV BIENAL IBEROAMERICANA DE ARQUITECTURA 
Accésit al Premio de la mejor Obra de Arquitectura 
Lima, Perú (2004)

PREMIO "AR+D EMERGING ARCHITECTURE" 
Commended Project - Casa Equis
Londres, Gran Bretaña (2003)

III BIENAL IBEROAMERICANA DE ARQUITECTURA 
Proyecto finalista - Casa M 
Santiago, Chile (2002)

X BIENAL DE ARQUITECTURA DEL PERÚ 
Primer Premio categoría vivienda unifamiliar - Casa M 
Lima, Perú (2002)

PREMIO "AR+D EMERGING ARCHITECTURE" 
Highly Commended Project - Casa M 
Londres, Gran Bretaña (2001)

*IMPLANTACIÒN*










*CASA EQUIS*


























































*CASA M*


















































*Casa B*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tienen un diseño bastante interesante...minimalista, algunos de los muros usados en el diseño no me apasionan, pero en general me parecen propuestas bastante interesantes.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Este estilo de casas me gusta mucho, es simple y con un look limpio. Gracias por las fotos Vane .


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me gusta el diseño limpio y agradable a la vista y la ultima foto ha llamado mi atencion, un cuadro natural realmente hermoso.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

me encanto el diseño de las casas, no cargado, bastante sencillo e interesante!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Interesante propuesta, la luz natural es factor preponderante al parecer a juzgar por la vitalidad de los colores y la definición de sus líneas sencillas. Bellas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonitos los dise~os!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, hermosas y muy sencillas pero funcionales, el uso de colores calidos y madera en el diseño, le da un enorme valor arquitectonico de interiores y combina bien con la forma basica como lo es el cubo, bien trabajado interiormente sin perder concepto original de forma


----------

